# North Chagrin metro park - snagging steel



## brickman (Jun 2, 2008)

Have been to the North Chagrin more than usual due to the restrictions with my dog in the afternoons. There is a small feeder creek that dumps into the Chagrin near Wilson Mills and River Road. There is a small spill way that is to high for them to jump and at times like now with low flow they become trapped in this pool. I have seen the same group of guys this week snagging steel ou of this pool on more than one occasion this week. Today I called the 800-poacher line and got a call back from the Cuyahoga county wildlife officer. After a nice chat he said he would inform both the Lake and Geauga county officers to also keep watch on the area. Very impressed on the attention he gave this matter and I hope they get these goons.
Nice to know they really care when a call is placed to the tip line.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Poacher scum. Keep us updated.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

....and give Durkalec a call.


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2016)

I think that's in cuyahoga county. There's always a few that can't help themselves. Does anyone remember the youtube video that came out....gosh has to be about 10 yrs ago.....those guys netting fish in gates mills? Don't remember if they got arrested but they certainly got some unwanted publicity and fines. They weren't steelhead fishermen but they probably won't eat steelhead again.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

PB&J said:


> I think that's in cuyahoga county. There's always a few that can't help themselves. Does anyone remember the youtube video that came out....gosh has to be about 10 yrs ago.....those guys netting fish in gates mills? Don't remember if they got arrested but they certainly got some unwanted publicity and fines. They weren't steelhead fishermen but they probably won't eat steelhead again.


Yes the river is west of County Line Road by 1/2 mile or so, definitely not Geauga County or Chesterland.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I watched two guys give there fish to a buddy who came to pick them up they kept fishing keeping more fish I called hotline talked to our warden gave him details two days later I seen those guys and game warden who was writing out tickets


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I’ve seen the worst of the worst with poachers. Fish swimming cut open only for their eggs, people walking small creeks with only landing nets in their hands, fly fisherman snagging fish with guys standing out in water to net the fish because they struggled to bring them in backwards, and groups of guys walking small creek shallows with Pitchforks, no fishing gear around


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I’ve seen the worst of the worst with poachers. Fish swimming cut open only for their eggs, people walking small creeks with only landing nets in their hands, fly fisherman snagging fish with guys standing out in water to net the fish because they struggled to bring them in backwards, and groups of guys walking small creek shallows with Pitchforks, no fishing gear around


Pretty much just gave away all my secret techniques


----------

